# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering A car that flies

## norman

With our technology today, cars are becoming very high tech. Will it be possible that engineers could create a car that could fly like in the science fiction movies? I hope I'm still alive to see a car that flies.

----------


## RyanJames

It is not far that cars will fly in the near future. If we have to check, computers evolve for virtually 2 decades only. Now we are living in a world where computer is a necessity already. Maybe another 2 decades more and we will have cars that are flying.

----------


## suji

Flying car by MIT 

A flying car developed by a group of students and faculty at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, an award-winner in an annual entrepreneurship contest, is attracting hundreds of potential customers and investors -- and it hasn't been built yet.

More than 75 pilots in Australia, France and the United States are offering deposits, and distributors as far away as Puerto Rico and Italy want to peddle the $148,000 US Transition personal air vehicle, says Carl Dietrich, 29, its principal inventor and a PhD student in aeronautics and astronautics at MIT.

Flying car by MIT lures pilots, venture capitalists

----------


## suji

The MIT students and faculty who are developing what they hope will be a practical, roadable, light-sport-compatible airplane say they've had offers of deposits, requests for dealerships and interest from hundreds of investors in their 

MIT Flying Car Attracting Investors

----------


## saqibrashed

Offcourse it is possible to create a car that could fly, but who will care for air traffic then???  :Big Grin:  




> With our technology today, cars are becoming very high tech. Will it be possible that engineers could create a car that could fly like in the science fiction movies? I hope I'm still alive to see a car that flies.

----------


## daemgmt

> With our technology today, cars are becoming very high tech. Will it be possible that engineers could create a car that could fly like in the science fiction movies? I hope I'm still alive to see a car that flies.


Go to the mohler skycar on the net.

----------


## anoop03

> With our technology today, cars are becoming very high tech. Will it be possible that engineers could create a car that could fly like in the science fiction movies? I hope I'm still alive to see a car that flies.



heard of swimming cars but not flying cars...but is there ne need of cars that fly when planes already exist??? :Wink:

----------

